
Lenovo shows off new Thinkpad X1, the world’s first ‘foldable PC’ - awiesenhofer
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/5/13/18537302/lenovo-foldable-pc-thinkpad-x1-prototype-hands-on-folding-screen
======
awiesenhofer
seems to be missing the most important feature of a thinkpad for me: the nub
on the keyboard. Hopefully thats just attributable to the whole thing being a
prototype though.

